
AVG can sell your browsing and search history to advertisers - thekevan
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-09/17/avg-privacy-policy-browser-search-data
======
mtgx
Isn't that nice? First claim you want to "protect" my web browsing, but then
collect all of that data and sell it to others. For an antivirus company, I
imagine user "trust" is quite important. If they're not only not "protective"
but actually being _malicious_ with my data, I hope that ends up hurting them
quite badly.

~~~
teaneedz
Agreed. Telling all my friends why they should stop using AVG. I wonder if any
other antivirus companies are doing this too?

